# Trump gives Presidential Medal of Freedom to Tiger Woods



## Midlife Sperglord (May 6, 2019)

Spoiler: Article



President Trump Monday awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom to golfer Tiger Woods in a ceremony at the White House.

Trump praised Woods' many accomplishments on the golf course and his ability to come back from debilitating physical adversity that might have permanently sidelined any other athlete.

"Tiger Woods is a global symbol of American excellence, devotion and drive," Trump said as Woods stood by him. "These qualities embody the American spirit of pushing boundaries, defying limits and always striving for greatness."

With his mother and two children in attendance, Woods thanked his family, personal friends and aides in brief and emotional remarks.

"You've seen the good and the bad, the highs and the lows, and I would not be in this position without all of your help," he said.

Trump has had a contentious relationship with many black athletes but Woods has a long history with the president.

Trump has long been a fan and recently, a business partner of Woods. He announced his decision to give the award to Woods in a tweet, after Woods won the Masters tournament last month at age 43, capping a remarkable comeback from personal turmoil and physical injuries.

In February, Trump tweeted about a round he played with Woods and another champion golfer, Jack Nicklaus, at Trump's course in Jupiter, Florida.

Woods designed a golf course at a Trump property in Dubai. Trump also named a villa after Woods at his Trump Doral resort near Miami.

Not everyone is a fan of Trump's decision to award Woods the Medal of Freedom, or of Wood's decision to accept it. Writer Rick Reilly, whose book Commander In Cheat portrays Trump as a notorious flouter of golf rules, tweeted Woods should spurn the award, because he says, Trump "thinks golf should only be for the rich."

Monday's ceremony is the second time in less than six months that Trump has awarded Medals of Freedom. In November, the President gave the award to a number of people, including Elvis and Babe Ruth.

Woods becomes the fourth professional golfer to receive the medal, along with Nicklaus, Arnold Palmer and Charlie Sifford. Woods said in the ceremony that Sifford was a mentor and that he named his own son, Charlie, after him.











						Trump Gives Presidential Medal Of Freedom To Tiger Woods
					

Trump has long been a fan and recently, a business partner of Woods. He announced his decision to give the award to Woods in a tweet after Woods won the Masters tournament last month at age 43.




					www.npr.org


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 6, 2019)

Now how is the left gonna turn this one into something shitty?


----------



## YW 525 (May 6, 2019)

The medal is going to look nice with that green jacket.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 6, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Now how is the left gonna turn this one into something shitty?


By bringing up Tiger Wood's infidelity. They'll spin it as a rapist giving an uncle Tom a medal for sexual harassment or some shit like that.

Remember, it doesn't have to make sense or have an ounce on evidence backing it up for a lefty to start believing it or spewing it as fact.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (May 6, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Now how is the left gonna turn this one into something shitty?



He's actually white...


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 6, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> By bringing up Tiger Wood's infidelity.


Remember those memes?










Those were funny.


----------



## TowinKarz (May 6, 2019)

What's the difference between a Buick and a Golf Ball?

Tiger Woods can drive the golf ball further without getting in to a tricky situation.....


Why did Tiger back over a bush and a fence in his yard?

He didn't have his caddy with him, so he couldn't decide if he should hit wood, or iron.


What do you call 50 white guys chasing a black guy?

The PGA tour.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (May 6, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Remember those memes?
> View attachment 749453
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, we were so innocent back then...


----------



## millais (May 6, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> He's actually white...


He's only half black like Obama, but unlike Obama, at least he was raised by his biological father.


----------



## pwnest injun (May 6, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Now how is the left gonna turn this one into something shitty?


It's in the article.  He's giving the freedom medal to one of his business partners.  It's CRONY CAPITALISM!!


----------



## The Last Stand (May 6, 2019)

Congratulations to Tiger Woods. I remember the scandals about his wife. I suppose that stuff will resurface now that he's back in the spotlight.


----------



## dopy (May 6, 2019)

I can't fucking believe this. This is just proof that our president has NO scruples yet again. This is a literal award of bigotry at this point, from one serial womanizer to another. I can't fucking believe what's become of our great American Values. Presidential Medal of Freedom... to lie, cheat, and steal! That's what this is. I can't believe it. I'm gritting my teeth very hard while typing this. I'm furious at this vulgar display of power. Because of this event, I'm #PaintingTheBallotBlue next November, and I will be voting strictly Democrat. This demagogue MUST be stopped! He can't keep getting away with these Vulgar displays of power! Grrrr! Who's with me, fellow Redditors!


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (May 6, 2019)

dopy said:


> I can't fucking believe this. This is just proof that our president has NO scruples yet again. This is a literal award of bigotry at this point, from one serial womanizer to another. I can't fucking believe what's become of our great American Values. Presidential Medal of Freedom... to lie, cheat, and steal! That's what this is. I can't believe it. I'm gritting my teeth very hard while typing this. I'm furious at this vulgar display of power. Because of this event, I'm #PaintingTheBallotBlue next November, and I will be voting strictly Democrat. This demagogue MUST be stopped! He can't keep getting away with these Vulgar displays of power! Grrrr! Who's with me, fellow Redditors!



Ah, admit it, if you could drown in a sea of punany like Trump and Tiger, you would.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (May 6, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> Ah, admit it, if you could drown in a sea of punany like Trump and Tiger, you would.



You fucking alt-right and your dog-whistles!  Black and brown people drown at a much higher rate than other races because of Jim Crow laws not allowing them in swimming pools.  This systemic oppression still dooms PoC to this day like Takeitha, JaMarcus, JaTavious, Dekendrix, Litrelle, LaDarius, and Latevin.


----------



## millais (May 6, 2019)

The next Democratic president will have to invalidate this gesture by awarding the same medal to that black NFL player who would not stand for the national anthem.


----------



## дядя Боря (May 6, 2019)

what is this medal suppose to mean, seems like everyone got it. Give Tiger a couple of Nobel prizes as well. One for freedom and one for golf ... do they have that category?


----------



## dopy (May 6, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> what is this medal suppose to mean, seems like everyone got it. Give Tiger a couple of Nobel prizes as well. One for freedom and one for golf ... do they have that category?


In postmodern america, awards earn you  
But also if he cheats on his current gf 5 more times he gets to be the Democratic nominee for 2024, actually. Longstanding tradition since JFK


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 6, 2019)

roflmao what a cuck giving a metal to some faggot cuz he plays golf


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 7, 2019)

Trump knows what it means to make your life catastrophically explode in your face while the world sneers in derision. He's just saying:


----------



## TowinKarz (May 7, 2019)

They'll say the same thing they said when he pardoned Jack Johnson (remember that?)- "Praising black people is EXACTLY what a RACIST would do if he were trying to HIDE IT! "


----------



## XYZpdq (May 7, 2019)

For meritorious tanking of your golf career and eventually sorta getting your shit back together!


----------



## DragoonSierra (May 7, 2019)

Asians are cheering.

Black people are booing cause hes too white and boned a white girl(s).


----------



## Clop (May 7, 2019)

> Writer Rick Reilly, whose book Commander In Cheat portrays Trump as a notorious flouter of golf rules, tweeted Woods should spurn the award, because he says, Trump "thinks golf should only be for the rich."



_"Where you aspire to join a club someday, you want to play, (so) you go out and become successful."_

Is it me not being a native speaker again or does that quote sound nothing like "golf is only for the rich?"


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 7, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> He's actually white...



No he is part Asian and part black, and his father had a mother with Native American ancestry.


----------



## Beardfish (May 17, 2019)

Looks like Tiger got Bethpage BLACKED.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2019)

Oh for fuck sake, they gave it to a man who won a fucking golf tournament? Why not to some otherwise anonymous lady who volunteers for 40 years at the hospital or food bank?


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 14, 2019)

Tiger Woods doesn't deserve it, his handicap isn't even as good as Trumps.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jun 14, 2019)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> The medal is going to look nice with that green jacket.


I believe that's Mr. Gilmore's Jacket!

Also this is entirely within my expectations for the pres, not because Tiger cheated on his wife or anything retarded, but because he likes golf, so it makes sense he'd throw an award at Tiger, presumably to be later leveraged into some kind of deal or scheme revolving around golf at a later date.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm confused whether the medal is for long standing drive and stamina in golf, or in women... ... both?  Sounds like something Trump would do.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 17, 2019)

This is dumb, tiger woods has nothing to do with freedom. Get back on twitter trump.


----------

